# Hardwood Floor Concern



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Schindler is 2 and a half years old. He has a bed in the living room and one in my bedroom. For the past few weeks, he would rather sleep on the floor then his bed. I even tried moving his bed to the spot on the floor where he lays, thinking that he just liked the view from that spot. But, nope, he went to the empty spot where the bed was and layed there instead. 

So, question is...Is it bad for his hips or elbows laying on the hardwood floor? I mean, if it hurts I'm pretty sure he would go to his bed.

We got a 7month old pup like 2 months ago. She peed on his bed once, but I washed all the bedding and the flipped the mattress. Maybe this is why...idk.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Max moves from bed to carpet to wood floor to tile- depending on what he feels like and how warm he is. When he was still crated he would pull any bedding out of it b/c he preferred sleeping on the bare plastic.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm on my third GSD with porcelain tile floors. We have had no issues with hips or discomfort, and when the dogs are hot they like to lay on the tile. The only issue is sliding into walls when one of them gets the zoomies, or they decide to play chase. I went for the tile over hardwood because I was concerned about the nails vs wood floors.


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

Is there any foam on the mattress? The urine smell stuck in the padding would be by first guess. I would pitch the mattress, or just move it and try usng a folded comforter or whatever. It could help you rule out the mattress. JMO


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

My dogs move from leather couch to dog bed to hw floors then tile. They bounce around usually because of heat. I know my GD has calluses from the floor and he has always had bedding available but no hip problems.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Good deal. Thanks for all the advice!! The bed is actually a baby/toddler mattress with a plastic cover. So it's all been washed. I moved it out of my room last night and folded up a comforter. Still slept on the hardwood....silly boy.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Ours start sleeping on the floor vs their beds when the temps start going up. Akira's been sleeping on the pergo floor for about the last week.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Wolf likes sleeping on tile and hardwood floors. He tears up anything put in his crate. He has developed a hygroma(fluid around his elbow) which could have been caused by the hardness of the floors. I have found no way of changing his behavior, though. Hygromas look ugly but are not painful.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Gotcha Thanks!!


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a 19 yo chow that sleeps on hardwoods and has for all of 3 years of it's life.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

neiltus said:


> I have a 19 yo chow that sleeps on hardwoods and has for all of 3 years of it's life.


you have a 19 year old chow?!  wow that's impressive!!! I had a 17 year old BC


----------



## Baron_KY (Mar 14, 2011)

My pup is just 9 weeks old but he already prefers to nap on the hardwood floor half the time.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Dodger lays on our hard wood floor's all the time especially when it's hot out. He's 2 1/2. My old boy Chopper laid on hard wood floor all the time until I got him them he slept on the carpet or on Dodgers bed because his hips were so bad


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog lays on the hard wood floor, his bed our bed,
the sofa. i think they lay wherever is comfortable for them.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Update...

Schindler has happily gone back and forth between his bed and the floor at the end of my bed. We bought a window unit for our bedroom, So now that it's nice and cold he sleeps on his bed. It's almost as if he likes his bed but is most comfortable on the floor. Kinda like when I get in bed I lay to the left towards my husband but I know when I'm about to fall asleep I switch to my right which is most comfy for me


----------

